# Target thrower for cans



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I put a piece on the end of my target thrower to throw a couple of cans. I would need a twelve gauge for me to hit them.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow!! That gizmo really tosses cans. But a slightly weaker version ought to do the job. How about posting basic plans for it ... especially your trigger mechanism.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Charles said:


> Wow!! That gizmo really tosses cans. But a slightly weaker version ought to do the job. How about posting basic plans for it ... especially your trigger mechanism.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Charles I am going to make one just for cans and bottles using tubing for power. I will post plans for it when I get it done. I think I will use the same type trigger that is on a clay pigeon thrower. The picture is the trigger I use on the big thrower. The spring on the big thrower is rated at 150 pounds might be a little heavy for a tin can.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep, I think that you had better as that one is not a can thrower, but a rocket launcher. -- Tex


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks, WS!!! I have been thinking of making something like that myself. I like the way yours works, so I will probably copy your design.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I love the idea, and would really like to make something like this sometime! I look forwards to seeing what you come up with for the new can thrower!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks so mush to show that of its such a nice idea I got a smile on my face with that

cheers


----------



## Twigs (Apr 2, 2014)

Looks like good fun, I like the trigger mechanism, can't wait to see how you build it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Every time you launched one of those cans I laughed :lol: That looks like so much fun!
If I had one of those I'd never come indoors


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

MJ...I have one of those.....want me to bring it in August?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh yeah!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow that thrower is too much...it sure makes those cans fly...Love your idea tho..AKAOldmiser


----------

